# SCHOOLS near Emirates Hills



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello!

We are currently applying for schools for summer term 2010 and have located 1-2 around the Emirates Hills areas that we think would be suitable.

My husband will work in the Industrial park near The Lakes so we are looking at being close by if possible. Do people ride bikes to work in Dubai??

I know that REGENT is located at the Lakes entrance but if we view this school and don't like it (I understand this is a profit school and we would really prefer non-profit) we need a few other options.

Maps on the internet are really difficult to gauge how far the schools are from each other. I believe Dubai British school is the closest to Regent but again, it's hard to see online if there is anything else inbetween.

Can anyone give me a short list of favourite international schools (preferably British system but we would consider IBD) around the Lakes areas- or not too far by bus?

It will be for a 5 year old - (then 6) starting year 2, but I will also need access to a nursery for my 3 year old and ease of commute due to a newborn who will be born weeks before we arrive in Dubai.

Thank you for your help!!

Carrie


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## ExpatTeen (Dec 15, 2009)

Dubai British School (British Cirriculum) is in Meadows 6 which is 5-10min or if that drive from emirate hills. There is also Emirates International School Meadows ( Think it's British Cirriculum but not so sure) nearer to EH then DBS. Them are the two that I know of.


----------



## svetlania (Dec 9, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are currently applying for schools for summer term 2010 and have located 1-2 around the Emirates Hills areas that we think would be suitable.
> 
> ...



Almost all British National Curriculum schools in Dubai are for-profit schools. Only ones not are DESS and JESS, but neither is located in the Lakes area. Of the for- profit schools, I would recommend Regent and Wellington. My kids go to wellington. Good luck.


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you! It would be great to find a non-profit school around the Lakes but it looks like this doesn't exist.

Just for the record JESS and DESS....what would the closest area to this be?

Carrie


----------

